# root-Server von deutschen Anbieter mit Gentoo

## logon

Hallo

Wie der Titel schon sagt suche ich einen deutschen Anbieter für root-server bei dem ich gentoo Linux  bekommen kann. Hintergrund der ganzen Aktion ist, das ich momentan Kunde bei Server4Free bin und dort so einen starter Server habe. Da ich das Gerät ausschliesslich für mein Vergnügen benutze, spielen solche Dinge wie Ausfallsicherheit und Geschwindigkeit nur eine nebensächliche Rolle. Klar soll das Ding funktionieren, wenn ich schon jeden Monat dafür bezahle aber wenn der mal 2 Stunden down ist stört mich nicht.

Am liebsten hätte ich einen Anbieter bei dem das Gentoo bereits vorinstalliert ist, weil das einfach weniger Arbeit für mich ist. Zumindest soweit das ich mich per ssh ins laufende System eingeloggen kann. Ich habe zwar auch schonmal versucht auf meinem jetzigen Server Gentoo zu installieren bin aber gescheitert, und warum weiss ich nicht. Ist bereits ein Jahr her und es war von Server4You keine Hilfe zu bekommen und einen neuen Versuch will ich nicht machen, weil die Server4Free Leute sich auch weigern mir den RAM aufzurüsten. Neukunden kriegen jetzt 512mb ram und bestehende Kunden müssen Kündigen um das auch zu bekommen. Alberner Haufen, so hält man sicher keine Kunden. Naja...

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, wer kann mir einen Anbieter empfehlen bei dem ich einen root-server mit min 512mb RAM und CPU ab 1GHZ amd oder intel aufwärts und irgendwas zwischen 20 und 40GB Festplatte für ca 30 Euro pro Monat bekomme. Kleine Anbieter sind mir lieber weil ich da nicht ein Kunde von vielen bin. Wenn jemand von euch vielleicht noch den ein oder anderen Erfahrungsbericht auf Lager hat wär das toll.

Vielen Dank für eure Aufmerksamkeit.  :Smile: 

----------

## slick

Also bisher habe ich leider nur recht kostenintensive Server mit Gentoo gesehen. Meine Empfehlung wäre daher Strato, denn hier im Forum gabs auch mal Tipps für Gentoo-Installation da. Als Link hätte ich noch: http://www.rootforum.de/forum/

----------

## logon

Schon klar, strato und 1&1 kenne ich natürlich und habe auch schon den ein oder anderen gesehen der da was anderes Installiert hatte, auch gentoo... aber ich suche wie gesagt eher nach kleineren Anbietern und hatte deshalb hier gefragt weil ich dachte der ein oder andere kennt sowas hier vielleicht. Trotzdem danke für dein Antwort.

An Strato ist in meinen Augen vor allem die Serielle Konsole interessant weil man damit auch sehen kann was der Server beim booten von sich gibt, und nicht erst darauf zugreifen kann nachdem der sshd gestartet ist. Für eine eigenhändige Gentoo installation ist das sicher sehr hilfreich.  :Smile: 

----------

## xmoy

Ich war vor kurzem auf einer Seite, da konnte man alle möglichen Kriterien eingeben und dann wurde ein paar Hoster ausgespuckt. Weiss aber nicht mehr wie die Seite hiess.

----------

## logon

Sowas würde mir auch helfen. Irgendwelche Anhaltspunke nach denen ich da suchen kann, google habe ich schon das ein oder andere mal bemüht aber meistens nur doofe 1&1 oder Strato reseller gefunden.

----------

## mondauge

Hetzner hat schöne Angebote. Da haben wir unsern alten Clanserver gehostet und ab Ende September werd ich noch einen bestellen.

Die Anbindung ans Internet finde ich sehr gut (ca. 5MB/s up/down, gute Pings bei Onlinespielen (30-50ms bei T-DSL mit FastPath)). Der Support stimmt auch soweit. Außer nen einstündigen Stromausfall ist die Kiste immer verfügbar gewesen und bei dem Stromausfall gabs kurz dannach auch nen ausführlichen Bericht per Mail.

Die Hardware ist auch schön dimensioniert und RAM konnten wir auch aufrüsten lassen.

Nachteil des Ganzen: Kein Gentoo verfügbar  :Sad: 

mondauge

----------

## err0r

hi.

http://www.webhostlist.de/ da kannste auch nach rootserve suchen. find die site sehr gut  :Very Happy: 

cya

----------

## logon

Danke err0r das hilft mir sehr. Ka warum google das nie ausgepsuckt hat... suchen will eben auch gelernt sein.  :Smile: 

----------

## err0r

hi. 

jo kein thema. lag wohl daran das google net perfekt is ;D

----------

## Inte

Ich bin per Zufall im aktuellen Linux Magazin (10/04) auf UD Media gestoßen. Deren Rechner laufen mit Gentoo.  :Cool: 

Vielleicht ist das Angebot ja was für den einen oder anderen von Euch: http://www.udmedia.de/server/index.php

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## Jesus_C

 *mondauge wrote:*   

> Hetzner hat schöne Angebote. Da haben wir unsern alten Clanserver gehostet und ab Ende September werd ich noch einen bestellen.
> 
> Die Anbindung ans Internet finde ich sehr gut (ca. 5MB/s up/down, gute Pings bei Onlinespielen (30-50ms bei T-DSL mit FastPath)). Der Support stimmt auch soweit. Außer nen einstündigen Stromausfall ist die Kiste immer verfügbar gewesen und bei dem Stromausfall gabs kurz dannach auch nen ausführlichen Bericht per Mail.
> 
> Die Hardware ist auch schön dimensioniert und RAM konnten wir auch aufrüsten lassen.
> ...

 

Kein Gentoo? Das kenn ich aber anders! Hetzner bietet die Möglichkeit, den Server über Netz booten zu lassen. Nach dem Bootvorgang ist es dann sehr einfach auf dem Server ein Gentoo stumpf nach Howto zu installieren. Läuft bei uns seit Monaten wunderbar als Web, Mail, Game und sonstwas Server

```
Linux version 2.6.6 (root@bootcamp) (gcc version 3.3.3 20040412 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.3-r6, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #1 Tue Jun 15 00:45:57 CEST 2004

```

----------

## lugri

versuchs mal mit www.ipx-server.de da kannst du dir einen server zusammenstellen und die preise sind auch gut. vorinstalliert ist ein SuSe mit allerhand Schwachsinn drauf.

aber einfach übers Netz booten (kann man ganz leicht per web-interface machen)  und dann ein gentoo drauf...nicht vergessen den Treiber für die netzwerkkarte als modul laden, sonst rätselt man stundenlang herum warum das ding nicht mehr hochkommt  :Smile: 

----------

## ian!

 *Jesus_C wrote:*   

> Kein Gentoo? Das kenn ich aber anders! Hetzner bietet die Möglichkeit, den Server über Netz booten zu lassen. Nach dem Bootvorgang ist es dann sehr einfach auf dem Server ein Gentoo stumpf nach Howto zu installieren.

 

Welcher Anbieter tut das nicht? Es ging aber hier um vorinstallierte Server.

----------

## Deever

 *lugri wrote:*   

> nicht vergessen den Treiber für die netzwerkkarte als modul laden

 

Oder besser gleich einkompiliern.

HTH!

/dev

----------

## lugri

 *Deever wrote:*   

>  *lugri wrote:*   nicht vergessen den Treiber für die netzwerkkarte als modul laden 
> 
> Oder besser gleich einkompiliern.
> 
> HTH!
> ...

 

eben nicht, genau das hat nicht funktioniert

----------

## Jesus_C

 *ian! wrote:*   

>  *Jesus_C wrote:*   Kein Gentoo? Das kenn ich aber anders! Hetzner bietet die Möglichkeit, den Server über Netz booten zu lassen. Nach dem Bootvorgang ist es dann sehr einfach auf dem Server ein Gentoo stumpf nach Howto zu installieren. 
> 
> Welcher Anbieter tut das nicht? Es ging aber hier um vorinstallierte Server.

 

Doll, wenn es vorinstalliert ist, verliert Gentoo doch seinen ganzen Reiz.  :Sad: 

----------

## Ragin

http://www.munich.net

Die bieten Gentoo Server an.

Alternativ könnte ich dir einen Gentoo Root-Server anbieten, aber ich weiss nicht ob du bereit bist > 50 Euro / Monat zu zahlen.

Wobei das bei munich.net auch der Fall ist.

Ansonsten gibt es noch die Möglichkeit dir bei (ich trau mich kaum das zu schreiben, aber ich tus trotzdem) 1&1 o.ä. einen root-Server holen und da einfach gentoo drüber bügeln. Funktioniert eigentlich recht gut  :Smile: .

----------

## el*Loco

Juhuu, alte Threads aufwärmen  :Wink: 

http://www.firstdedicated.de bietet auch ein vorinstalliertes Gentoo an, hat da evtl. schon jemand Erfahrung mit?

----------

## Dr_Pepper

 *el*Loco wrote:*   

> Juhuu, alte Threads aufwärmen 
> 
> http://www.firstdedicated.de bietet auch ein vorinstalliertes Gentoo an, hat da evtl. schon jemand Erfahrung mit?

 

vorinstalliertes Gentoo   :Arrow:   will das wirklich jemand  :Question: 

Es geht nichts über eine selbst durchgeführte Stage1-Installation...  :Laughing: 

----------

## logon

Ja ich hab seit 2 Wochen einen.  :Smile: 

Der Server ist ok, hab den kleinen celeron 2.4. Das vorinstallierte Gentoo war nicht ganz nach meinem Geschmack also hab ichs selbst installiert. Funktioniert sehr gut. Das Rescue System ist Debian basiert, leider kann es ausschliesslich ext3. Also kein reiser oder xfs oder ähnliches.

Die Netzanbindung ist ok, anfangs hatte ich ab und an komische Ausfälle, lag wohl am routing. Ich denke das behebt sich mit der Zeit. Der Support ist nett und reagiert zügig. Ich bin im grossen und ganzen bis jetzt zufrieden. Das Kundencenter könnte etwas mehr funktionen bieten, war vorher bei s4y aber ich das wird vielleicht auch noch.

Das community Forum von Firstdedicated ist eine nette Idee, aber bisher ist mir da niemand aufgefallen, dessen Ratschläg ich einfach so befolgen würde.

Zum Glück bin ich ja nicht ganz hilflos.

----------

## misterjack

http://netdirekt.net/reseller/server/th-75.html

schaffste deinen eigenen rechner hin  :Wink: 

----------

## Jtb

ich hätte noch IPX-Server als Hoster zu bieten..

----------

## roock

ich habe seit einer woche einen server bei serverflex.de.

obwohl's nicht auf der homepage steht, haben sie den server

mit einer gentoo-live-cd gestartet, und ich durfte mir den server

selbst installieren. das war ganz okay, und bis jetzt hatte ich keine

probleme... (ausser dass der erste kernel net booten wollte...)

----------

## logon

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> http://netdirekt.net/reseller/server/th-75.html
> 
> schaffste deinen eigenen rechner hin 

 

Ich zahl jetzt 39,95 inklusive Hardware und 300GB Traffic. Und wenn irgendein Teil kaputt geht, tauschen die das innerhalb von 60 Minuten aus. So schnell schaff ich es nicht in das Rechenzentrum und das Teil müsste ich ja auch erst noch kaufen.

Mal ganz davon abgesehen das wenn das Ding weg ist, ich ja auch noch nicht weiss, was eigentlich kaputt ist. D.h. rein ins Rechenzentrum, gucken was im Arsch ist, raus Gerät kaufen und wieder rein und einbauen. Ich denke da fährt man mit Miethardware im Endeffekt sorgenfreier.

Klar hat man dann die Möglichkeit da richtige Hardware hinzustellen, aber dann sind auch 75GB wirklich arg wenig.

Nur mal mein Standpunkt.

----------

## el*Loco

 *Dr_Pepper wrote:*   

> vorinstalliertes Gentoo    will das wirklich jemand 
> 
> 

 

Der Threadstarter hat danach gefragt, daß der gewöhnliche Gentoo-Geek das uncool finden mag ist ne andere Sache. Wenn Partitionierung etc. OK sind dann kann man das für einen Start ja schonmal nehmen.

----------

